# S-Works Contador



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

Pulled the trigger today and ordered one. Anybody seen one or have pics?


----------



## VanillaGorila (May 14, 2010)

did you buy a bike without even knowing what it looks like?


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Took me 3 seconds with google.


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

Gentlemen, I have seen the bike online. I was asking if anybody had seen it in person. Or if anybody here owned one. Maybe I should have been clearer in my questioning.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Looks like Spesh will be regularly rolling out limited edition bikes.

Specialized to Offer 3 Limited Edition Bikes per Month, with Specialized Edition - Bike Rumor


----------



## smokie496 (Aug 24, 2011)

I am looking forward to these. Great idea to start thinning out the monotony of the specs out there. Looks like I ordered my SW 2 weeks early! The Contador paint is great! I love the Nibali, and the two teasers at the top of that link. Rad.


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

View attachment 278410


How about this Yellow Saxo Bank ? This is really nice looking


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

Aerod79 said:


> View attachment 278410
> 
> 
> How about this Yellow Saxo Bank ? This is really nice looking


Really nice bike. Just looking for something different.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Just build it like this one!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/pro-bike-build-alberto-contadors-sl4-faustino-mu%F1oz-290511.html


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

This and the Nibali bike are beautiful! So glad to see Specialized doing something different. Lately the only two options have been black and flat black. Not a fan of either.


----------



## highspeed1 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Great bikes*



thehook said:


> Pulled the trigger today and ordered one. Anybody seen one or have pics?


Great bikes, i have one of these, no 65/300. not as fast as my venge though ;-)


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Too bad about the spacer tower, on both bikes.... I mean, for bikes that are _supposed_ to fit like you claim.


----------



## highspeed1 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Lol*



carbonLORD said:


> Too bad about the spacer tower, on both bikes.... I mean, for bikes that are _supposed_ to fit like you claim.


Man you seem to have a sad life.. Lol
Please re join the men's group when you've grown up....


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Whats that "Mr. VIP"? No response to your drivel, on the other thread?

I thought so, kid.

Maybe you can write "LOL" one-more-time.

Venge for an allrounder - Page 2


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

highspeed1 said:


> Great bikes, i have one of these, no 65/300. not as fast as my venge though ;-)


Beautiful Bikes
Thanks for sharing the Pics.
I just put on Zipp 202 Tubs. Last night.
I run Speedplay Pedals
Integrated Bar/stem

I love the bike.Now if I can just keep getting faster.


----------

